# Dencomm, Animal Pit, and Dungeon



## OzyMandias

Has anybody heard any news regarding the release of these kits? I emailed Dencomm a few weeks back and haven't heard anything back...


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Every time I see someone post with this headline I think something new has happened and it always turns out to be a "has anyone heard anything" thread.

Wish we'd hear SOMETHING from Dencomm as to what is happening with these kits. Is the tooling beyond fixing??


----------



## OzyMandias

Sorry to raise your hopes Mike. The last update on their Facebook page is a year old now. It's a long time to go quiet on something as eagerly awaited as these kits.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Last I heard, about 4 months ago, it is still a GO. Just needed some fine tuning to the molds. But I agree, we need updates! In this day and age, everything is almost instant. Why the silence?


----------



## Anton Phibes

If these ever happen in styrene plastic, I will buy 2 of each. The resin made to orders are too rich for my blood these days sadly. Since I now sell plasma to fund my toy buying---too rich for my blood indeed,lol.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Yes they are still a go, but have taken their place on the back burner for now. Dencomm has another project in the works that has taken priority. I am not at liberty to say exactly what it is, but I can say it is a "must have" for any Monster Scenes or even Aurora Fan out there. I have been working on it with him for a couple of years now along with Andy Yanchus. Trust me, it's gonna be good!

Tory


----------



## Zathros

Aurora-brat said:


> Yes they are still a go, but have taken their place on the back burner for now. Dencomm has another project in the works that has taken priority. I am not at liberty to say exactly what it is, but I can say it is a "must have" for any Monster Scenes or even Aurora Fan out there. I have been working on it with him for a couple of years now along with Andy Yanchus. Trust me, it's gonna be good!
> 
> Tory


*Well, that may be..However, those 2 kits never saw the light of day aside of a few test shots Aurora did...shame it was put on the back burner...especially since he bought those molds to make the kits available to us die hard aurora fans...disappointing...

Z*


----------



## Aurora-brat

Z,

Keep the faith brother! All things come to he who waits.

Tory


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Can't think of anything more "must have" than the actual 2 Aurora Monster Scenes kits in styrene... unless Dencomm has found the pattern for the lost Prehistoric Scenes Stegosaurus or something.

Can't beat an unproduced Aurora finally brought to market in my book!


----------



## SUNGOD

Aurora-brat said:


> Yes they are still a go, but have taken their place on the back burner for now. Dencomm has another project in the works that has taken priority. I am not at liberty to say exactly what it is, but I can say it is a "must have" for any Monster Scenes or even Aurora Fan out there. I have been working on it with him for a couple of years now along with Andy Yanchus. Trust me, it's gonna be good!
> 
> Tory





Are we talkin styrene here?


----------



## OzyMandias

Yep, I'm with you guys... I'm also disappointed to hear of the back burner status. What could possibly top the two unproduced Monster Scenes kits released in styrene cast from the original vintage molds? 
That also doesn't explain why Dencomm isn't answering emails. I was going to buy a set of the Cat, Rabbit and Skeleton kits, but I think I'll hold off till things straighten out some.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Hey Tory, why isn't Dennis answering? We sure would like to know something. We are excited that he has been working on the 2 sought after kits but kind of nudge him a bit to let us fans know he's okay and tease us a bit with his sinister sarcasm! :tongue:


----------



## TAY666

I have no real inside knowledge here, but I have a few educated guesses.

First, as to Dennis not answering or posting.
Look at all the heat Scott (Monarch) took for giving info, then things changing.
Better to not say anything, than give out info prematurely.

As for the 2 kits getting moved to the back burner.
Remember, Aurora never got those molds to run either. And they have sat for 40 years since then. I am sure it is going to take a lot more work to get them up and running than originally hoped. They are probably on the back burner until he can find a cost effective way to refurbish them for production. Heck, it might even be cheaper to completely retool them than to try and salvage the old molds. Either way, it isn't going to be cheap.
So, I don't blame him for putting it on the back burner until funds are available or a better solution presents itself.

As for what the mystery project might be.
Got me curious.
Wonder if there was something else planned that hasn't become known yet.


----------



## RB

Either Aurora or Revell, or both, *have* run the tool for at least test shots, as seen at Dean Milano's site:

http://www.toys-n-cars.com/aurora.htm

I thought the biggest hold up were the clear parts, which were either never tooled or they were and the tool was lost. I have no inside knowledge either, just what's been on the boards in the past.


----------



## Aurora-brat

I spoke with Dennis last night and encouraged him to stop in and share some information here with you folks. He assured me he would so you can hear whatever he has to say straight from the source. I can tell you that after speaking with him, he is very determined to have these two kits see production and has gone to great lengths to make it happen. The fact that it hasn't happened yet, as Trevor surmised, shows just how tough a road he’s had to travel. And I would encourage you folks to think for a moment, why would someone lay out a substantial amount of money to NOT produce kits!

Trevor, I owe you a round of beers at Wonderfest buddy!

Tory


----------



## DENCOMM

Hi folks,

Apologies for the long silence; there's so much to do and so little time (and only two hands with which to get it all done). 

The Animal Pit and Dungeon kits are more on the "side burner," actually. Working on re-framing the cores/cavities into several smaller molds and getting the various fixes made. We've run several test shots in the frames as-is (that is, as framed back in 1972) but we don't get complete shots. Working to have more news by WonderFest in May. Oh, and during all of this we've found the answer regarding the whereabouts of the mold for the Pit's clear front.

Speaking of WonderFest: arranging to be there to share Monster Scenes news and unveil the project that Andy, Tory, and I have been working on. An announcement will be coming soon, prior to May.

Thanks for your patience. I know this stuff doesn't materialize as quickly as some would like (especially me) but I'd rather do it right than do it fast. I truly appreciate your sustained interest and support.

-Dennis

P.S. Here's a picture of the cavity side of the Dungeon mold in the injection molding machine. Enjoy!


----------



## eradicator178

*Changing The Subject......*

Any news on the prehistoric scenes coming forth??


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I have the resin versions of the two kits, but when they are issued in styrene I will be sure to get at least one of each. They are very cool kits even though the resin versions need the clear parts fabricated out of clear sheets by the builder.

I wish these guys the best of luck and am excited to have the improved, styrene kits! I'm also interested in what's coming out that's being kept as a surprise for now.


----------



## mrmurph

DENCOMM rocks!!! I love the Monster Scenes kits already released, and am still fiddling around with them. The two capstone kits (animal pit and dungeon) should be awesome when finally available, and I'll probably get a couple of each. I'm really looking forward to the exciting news about the unnamed project. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Great to hear things are still in the works. In this hobby the better path seems to be to not announce anything till the item is on the boat. For example, even though Monarch's kits are awesome.. the fact they announce so early has given them a reputation for delays.

Good for Denncomm for popping in here to let us know the straight scoop.


----------



## TAY666

RB said:


> Either Aurora or Revell, or both, *have* run the tool for at least test shots, as seen at Dean Milano's site:
> 
> http://www.toys-n-cars.com/aurora.htm


Nope.
Not really.

Yes, there have been test shots produced. But none were complete.
They managed to piece together enough parts to make complete sets, but they didn't all come from the same shots.
Too much thin area to fill with too small a sprue. The plastic wants to set-up before it completely fills some of the areas furthest from the sprue.
If you crank up the pressure enough to get the plastic to fill the cavities you end up with lots of flash, and a lot of 'burnt' areas due to insufficient venting.
Not to mention parts sticking in the molds and/or not ejecting properly.

Basically, the molds were poorly designed from the beginning. And since the line died, Aurora never got around to fixing them. Revell didn't see enough value in doing the repairs either.

Note : 
All of the above is my own personal opinion based on information I have gathered over the years. Some of it from Dean himself, back when he worked at Revell.
Some from Al of Python kits, who told me about some of the parts he had to sculpt himself because the test shots he had to work with when making the resin version.
Some from a few hints Pete of Atlantis dropped last year at Wonderfest.
And the rest is based on the 17 years experience I had working injection molding.
We had some projects that were in the 'test shot' phase for almost 2 years until the molds were finally ready for actual production.
Even though it was about 20 years ago, I still have vivid memories of spending 6 hours one night trying to get 10 complete parts out of a new mold. Because they had to have them shipped UPS express in the morning for a Toy Fair display.
So, I know only too well, that having parts doesn't mean the mold is anywhere near production ready.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Make that two beers I owe you Trevor! You are SPOT ON!


----------



## TAY666

DENCOMM said:


> Speaking of WonderFest: arranging to be there to share Monster Scenes news and unveil the project that Andy, Tory, and I have been working on. An announcement will be coming soon, prior to May.


Yay!
Hopefully I finally get to meet you.
I've heard you were there a few times, but never crossed paths.
If you get in on Friday, track me down Friday night while I am helping set up the Prehistoric Scenes display.


----------



## OzyMandias

Thanks for chiming in Dennis. Good to know that work on the kits is proceeding. Hoping you find some time to answer my email sent through to you.


----------



## RB

TAY666 said:


> Nope.
> Not really.
> 
> Yes, there have been test shots produced. But none were complete.
> They managed to piece together enough parts to make complete sets, but they didn't all come from the same shots.
> Too much thin area to fill with too small a sprue. The plastic wants to set-up before it completely fills some of the areas furthest from the sprue.
> If you crank up the pressure enough to get the plastic to fill the cavities you end up with lots of flash, and a lot of 'burnt' areas due to insufficient venting.
> Not to mention parts sticking in the molds and/or not ejecting properly.
> 
> Basically, the molds were poorly designed from the beginning. And since the line died, Aurora never got around to fixing them. Revell didn't see enough value in doing the repairs either.
> 
> Note :
> All of the above is my own personal opinion based on information I have gathered over the years. Some of it from Dean himself, back when he worked at Revell.
> Some from Al of Python kits, who told me about some of the parts he had to sculpt himself because the test shots he had to work with when making the resin version.
> Some from a few hints Pete of Atlantis dropped last year at Wonderfest.
> And the rest is based on the 17 years experience I had working injection molding.
> We had some projects that were in the 'test shot' phase for almost 2 years until the molds were finally ready for actual production.
> Even though it was about 20 years ago, I still have vivid memories of spending 6 hours one night trying to get 10 complete parts out of a new mold. Because they had to have them shipped UPS express in the morning for a Toy Fair display.
> So, I know only too well, that having parts doesn't mean the mold is anywhere near production ready.


Thanks for elaborating! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros

TAY666 said:


> Nope.
> Not really.
> 
> Yes, there have been test shots produced. But none were complete.
> They managed to piece together enough parts to make complete sets, but they didn't all come from the same shots.
> Too much thin area to fill with too small a sprue. The plastic wants to set-up before it completely fills some of the areas furthest from the sprue.
> If you crank up the pressure enough to get the plastic to fill the cavities you end up with lots of flash, and a lot of 'burnt' areas due to insufficient venting.
> Not to mention parts sticking in the molds and/or not ejecting properly.
> 
> Basically, the molds were poorly designed from the beginning. And since the line died, Aurora never got around to fixing them. Revell didn't see enough value in doing the repairs either.
> 
> Note :
> All of the above is my own personal opinion based on information I have gathered over the years. Some of it from Dean himself, back when he worked at Revell.
> Some from Al of Python kits, who told me about some of the parts he had to sculpt himself because the test shots he had to work with when making the resin version.
> Some from a few hints Pete of Atlantis dropped last year at Wonderfest.
> And the rest is based on the 17 years experience I had working injection molding.
> We had some projects that were in the 'test shot' phase for almost 2 years until the molds were finally ready for actual production.
> Even though it was about 20 years ago, I still have vivid memories of spending 6 hours one night trying to get 10 complete parts out of a new mold. Because they had to have them shipped UPS express in the morning for a Toy Fair display.
> So, I know only too well, that having parts doesn't mean the mold is anywhere near production ready.


*well, based on your comments here on this issue, the only recourse is to hire a mold shop that will repair/adjust/ complete the molds..From what I have heard in the industry, there are a fair amount of mold shops hungry for work...

Z*


----------



## TAY666

As Dennis said above.



> Working on re-framing the cores/cavities into several smaller molds and getting the various fixes made.


But that takes time and money.


----------



## Zathros

TAY666 said:


> As Dennis said above.
> 
> 
> 
> But that takes time and money.


*takes money to make money, as the saying goes, I guess..*


----------



## djnick66

I sort of think this thing has a shoestring budget. Someone has the molds but not the $$$ upfront to redo them or clean them up to the point that they can be easily run. Not that it is a criticism but that just seems to be how it is. I would imagine to do it right takes some $$$.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Whether or not the Dungeon or Animal Pit is delayed or on schedule, I'll be just happy to own a set when they do final come to fruition. We've waited this long for something that never happened, now we'll wait a bit longer for it *to* happen! Very curious though, I wonder what the surprise is: Is it another environmental kit or a sentient creature? Or is it a kit at all??? We'll wait on that too!


----------



## Anton Phibes

Allow me a moment to chime in: as much as I am disappointed that I dont yet own styrene copies of Animal Pit and Dungeon....releases of new figures or devices bearing the Monster Scenes logo would appease me until they *were* released.

From what I understand---these molds werent cheap. Nor were they in any condition to simply pop them into a fabricating press and start cranking them out. So---we wait. But waiting is so much easier if I have more toys to play with in the interim. So---what goodies await? Anxiously awaiting more details from Dencomm on this note. 

I personally loved the cat, Rabbit and new Skeleton. I even bought 2 cats. One to paint black and one to paint tabby.

The fact that I actually own 2 *living* cats with these same markings had nothing to do with my decision. No---really.:tongue:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

For now I will have to be cool with my resin versions of these two kits.

Styrene ones will be worth the wait I am sure.. just hoping they stay faithful to the originals.


----------



## TAY666

Anton Phibes said:


> I personally loved the cat, Rabbit and new Skeleton.


I like them too.


----------



## Anton Phibes

According to their Facebook Updates: These puppies should see release for mooks like me to purchase by July. I am getting 2 of each. So happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat::hat:Its a party!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

I truly hope these kits see the light of day.


----------



## Anton Phibes

Well, unless they are telling some whoppers on their timely updated Facebook page, things finally seem to be falling into place on these bad boys. I cant wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat

No whoppers are being told, these are getting very close to production. I just finished building the models that will be displayed at I Hobby next month and Dencomm is tweaking the box and instructions now. The plastic is finalized and good to go.

For those that have been waiting for what seems like eternity for these kits, hang on just a tad longer and your patience will be rewarded!

Tory


----------



## Anton Phibes

Aurora-brat said:


> No whoppers are being told, these are getting very close to production. I just finished building the models that will be displayed at I Hobby next month and Dencomm is tweaking the box and instructions now. The plastic is finalized and good to go.
> 
> For those that have been waiting for what seems like eternity for these kits, hang on just a tad longer and your patience will be rewarded!
> 
> Tory


Bringeth it On!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

I'm a-hangin', Tory me lad!


----------



## Zathros

*I will believe it when I am holding the kits in their boxes in my hands..

Z*


----------



## Aurora-brat

Zathros said:


> *I will believe it when I am holding the kits in their boxes in my hands..
> 
> Z*


Yeah I know, and then you will buy the book...

Ugh


----------



## Anton Phibes

Zathros said:


> *I will believe it when I am holding the kits in their boxes in my hands..
> 
> Z*


You said something similar about The Monarch Monsters if I remember correctly. Don't give up....this is gonna be the big pay off!!!:hat::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

they start taking pre-orders next week. They suggested Tuesday. They did not have a price on them yet.

Mcdee


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Yay!!!! This is good news. Keep us posted, McDee!
BTW, who is taking pre-orders and where do we go?
I didn't know Atlantis was involved in this venture!


----------



## mcdougall

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Yay!!!! This is good news. Keep us posted, McDee!
> BTW, who is taking pre-orders and where do we go?
> I didn't know Atlantis was involved in this venture!


Sure.... I'm getting this info from their Facebook page... here : 
https://www.facebook.com/search/str/Monster+Scenes/keywords_top

Atlantis will be taking pre-orders for these highly anticipated long lost Aurora Monster Scenes kits next week! 


Mcdee:wave:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Interestingly enough, there is no mention of this release on the Atlantis website. Now, I know it's not next week yet, but you'd think their'd be some mention of this kit coming our way on their site, huh? No? Yes? Maybe? And BTW, the above link was dead.


----------



## mcdougall

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Interestingly enough, there is no mention of this release on the Atlantis website. Now, I know it's not next week yet, but you'd think their'd be some mention of this kit coming our way on their site, huh? No? Yes? Maybe? And BTW, the above link was dead.


This link works for me...
https://www.facebook.com/search/str/...s/keywords_top
do you have a FB account? If you do just go to the Monster Scenes Facebook page for all this info....
Denis


----------



## Aurora-brat

Try this link:

https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/

Tory


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

mcdougall said:


> This link works for me...
> https://www.facebook.com/search/str/...s/keywords_top
> do you have a FB account?


LOL, yeah, that was probably the problem.
I'm not a Facebooger.


----------



## Atlantis1

Atlantis is the wholesaler which means we ship and sell the kits to distribution, then they sell to Hobby shops. We will not be selling this on the website. Preorders should be showing up soon, retail is 39.99. 

Pete


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Atlantis1 said:


> Atlantis is the wholesaler which means we ship and sell the kits to distribution, then they sell to Hobby shops. We will not be selling this on the website. Preorders should be showing up soon, retail is 39.99.
> 
> Pete


Preorders (online) will be showing up where then, if not your website?
I am surprised at what a great price this is going to be…I was expecting it to be more. Good deal!


----------



## Anton Phibes

Atlantis: Come in Atlantis! Do you copy?? We need instructions for immediate pre-order. Over. Do you copy. Must--secure--evasive Monster Scenes kits. Do you read us? 

Dang! Where's Prince Namor??? He knows how to get Atlantis to respond! Imperius Rex!:tongue:


----------



## Bwain no more

IIRC Mega-Hobby is the retail end of Atlantis. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## TAY666

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Interestingly enough, there is no mention of this release on the Atlantis website. Now, I know it's not next week yet, but you'd think their'd be some mention of this kit coming our way on their site, huh? No? Yes? Maybe? And BTW, the above link was dead.


Well, considering the kits were just unveiled at iHobby this weekend.
And Atlantis is at iHobby (displaying the kits BTW), that would make it kind of hard for them to put anything on their site.
Most things don't actually get posted until after the show is over and the companies get 'home' to make the changes to their site.


----------



## MEGA1

Hey guys, sorry to be late to the party! The two Dencomm kits are now available for preorder at MegaHobby.com:

http://www.megahobby.com/thedungeon113dencomm.aspx

http://www.megahobby.com/theanimalpit113dencomm.aspx

We're really pumped to see these kits! ETA on these bad boys is June 2016.


----------



## mcdougall

Cool....Do you have a coupon code ? Is it still Hobbytalk ?
Denis


----------



## harrier1961

MEGA1 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be late to the party! The two Dencomm kits are now available for preorder at MegaHobby.com:
> 
> http://www.megahobby.com/thedungeon113dencomm.aspx
> 
> http://www.megahobby.com/theanimalpit113dencomm.aspx
> 
> We're really pumped to see these kits! ETA on these bad boys is June 2016.


Maybe a stupid question, but they are not "limited edition" are they?
I don't do preorders, but really want to order them when they are actually here.
Andy


----------



## MEGA1

mcdougall said:


> Cool....Do you have a coupon code ? Is it still Hobbytalk ?
> Denis


Yup, same coupon code as always, "Hobbytalk" for $5 off 50


----------



## MEGA1

harrier1961 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but there are not "limited edition" are they?
> I don't do preorders, but really want to order them when they are actually here.
> Andy


To our knowledge these are NOT limited edition, we were told that they would be continuously produced.

And completely understand about not doing preorders -- be sure to keep an eye on the site when it comes in though!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

MEGA1 said:


> The two Dencomm kits are now available for preorder...


I would love to preorder if I knew they were going to be here in June, but we have all seen how the preorder thing goes in the past….I know this isn't Monarch, but they were notorious for announcing things and then we didn't see them for YEARS. I think I might just wait and order when they arrive, unless we're certain that June is the true arrival date…but I guess there's no way to be sure since we're at the mercy of China. Maybe one of these days a plastic model company will start pumping out product again here in the States (like Aurora did), and then maybe we'll be able to trust the announced arrival dates again. It can be done. Can it not? Either way, I'm just happy these things are in production. Looks like we're all going to have to just be patient in the meantime.


----------



## Rob P.

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I would love to preorder if I knew they were going to be here in June, but we have all seen how the preorder thing goes in the past….I know this isn't Monarch, but they were notorious for announcing things and then we didn't see them for YEARS. I think I might just wait and order when they arrive, unless we're certain that June is the true arrival date…but I guess there's no way to be sure since we're at the mercy of China. Maybe one of these days a plastic model company will start pumping out product again here in the States (like Aurora did), and then maybe we'll be able to trust the announced arrival dates again. It can be done. Can it not? Either way, I'm just happy these things are in production. Looks like we're all going to have to just be patient in the meantime.



As soon as I get my wife to win one of them Billion dollar lotto things, I intend to start my own styrene monster model company here in Idaho. So keep your fingers crossed that she gets a winning ticket soon. 

Rob


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Rob P. said:


> As soon as I get my wife to win one of them Billion dollar lotto things, I intend to start my own styrene monster model company here in Idaho.


That would be awesome. Take that, China!
Go Rob!!!!


----------



## Zathros

*I have very little  faith ( if any)in the delivery date on these releases..its been what..like 2 YEARS plus that these things are in the works...LONGEST mold revision in the history of an injection mold for model kit I will bet..should they show up when they say they will...I will buy them then. and that will complete everything I would ever need from Dencomm.

Z*


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Zathros said:


> ...and that will complete everything I would ever need from Dencomm.


Unless they put out more (and new) Monster Scene figures and sets, which I am sure you (and the rest of us) will all want (and buy), LOL.


----------



## Zathros

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Unless they put out more (and new) Monster Scene figures and sets, which I am sure you (and the rest of us) will all want (and buy), LOL.



*Probably not...Those 2 kits complete the original Aurora line, even though they were not actually released, and thats all I am after..I have more than enough to work on that these would satisfy me...

Z*


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

I never did get the styrene versions of the Rabbit and Cat. 
I will get the pit and Dungeon though. I'm really surprised that each kit is under 40 bucks.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I'm really surprised that each kit is under 40 bucks.


I know, it's mindboggling really. So much plastic in a box. I was thinking these kits were going to go for $75 - $100 a piece. Mind you, I am not complaining.


----------



## Zathros

*the 39.00 price tag each, is the top line price I would pay anyway myself. I reached an age that i will not go over a certain price for any hobby item, unless its REALLY extraordinary. *


----------



## TAY666

Zathros said:


> *LONGEST mold revision in the history of an injection mold for model kit I will bet.*


Nah.
I think LAPCO still holds that record (and it's still climbing)


----------



## scooke123

Plus you are talking about financing the mold revisions out of your personal expenses. If I was doing them and was using my own money I wouldn't be anywhere close to having the molds ready.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Zathros said:


> I reached an age that i will not go over a certain price for any hobby item, unless it's REALLY extraordinary.


Which is exactly why I don't do resin at all. Personally, I've never seen a resin kit that was worth it's price, but that's just me. Obviously, lots of other folks like them, but they are not my cup of tea…give me styrene. But I must be honest, I have paid over $100 for old styrene kits (years back) on Ebay. In that regard, it was the longing for "nostalgia" that pushed my limits. But something new, at a huge price? Forget it. My styrene pile is too big to fret over it.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Zathros said:


> *I have very little  faith ( if any)in the delivery date on these releases..its been what..like 2 YEARS plus that these things are in the works...LONGEST mold revision in the history of an injection mold for model kit I will bet..should they show up when they say they will...I will buy them then. and that will complete everything I would ever need from Dencomm.
> 
> Z*


Well that and the book!


----------



## djnick66

Ive bought a couple resin kits in the $300-$400 range so its hard to complain about stuff in the $40 range any more. Plus I collect WW2 guns that can run in the thousands each. Still, its nice to find stuff at a realistic price.


----------



## Bwain no more

TAY666 said:


> Nah.
> I think LAPCO still holds that record (and it's still climbing)


If ANYONE has (or HAD) a relationship with good old Jerry Giammarino (Mr LAPCO himself) maybe THEY could respond on that Trevor. Or choose NOT to respond and hope EVERYONE had forgotten about THAT connection and occupy themselves by INCESSANTLY weighing in/casting aspersions on DenComm. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Bwain no more said:


> ...good old Jerry Giammarino.


Wasn't he the guy who promised several years back that Aurora was going to make a comeback?


----------



## Bwain no more

BINGO! Not once, but TWICE!!! It was ridiculous enough the first time around, but after a five -or-so year wait he came again. Actually, how long has it been since the LAST appearance? Maybe Giammarinos appear like OTHER pestilent parasitic creatures on a semi-recurring cycle. Buc; you were here for BOTH previous cycles (not to mention the CRAPTACULAR Chiller Theatre "live show") how long HAS it been? 
Tom


----------



## TAY666

Bwain no more said:


> BINGO! Not once, but TWICE!!! It was ridiculous enough the first time around, but after a five -or-so year wait he came again. Actually, how long has it been since the LAST appearance? Maybe Giammarinos appear like OTHER pestilent parasitic creatures on a semi-recurring cycle. Buc; you were here for BOTH previous cycles (not to mention the CRAPTACULAR Chiller Theatre "live show") how long HAS it been?
> Tom


Well, here is a quote from Giammarino from 3/10/2000 that was made to the Aurora list.
"Second, the models coming out are mostly STYRENE and not Resin. Some molds are being re-conditioned and some are not good and are being made from my prototypes, of the existing Lost Products"
So that reconditioning has been going on for 16 years now.

They popped up 1999/2000 and 2007/2008, so they are about due to show up again.


----------



## Atlantis1

Dencomm brings products to market, Lapco does not. Yea so what if it takes a long time, Dencomm has paid plenty in BST AND $$. Criticizing is easy from the other end of the pool. Monster scenes and Aurora fans should be thanking him. I have seen tool modifications go on for many many years from way bigger companies then Dencomm and Atlantis. How long did it take Trumpeter to make the 1/32 Intruder almost 7 years. We had to cancel a couple hundred preorders on Megahobby because it took so long and when it did out come price was 45% higher than originally announced. So lets chill for now and be happy.

Pete


----------



## Anton Phibes

Atlantis1 said:


> Dencomm brings products to market, Lapco does not. Yea so what if it takes a long time, Dencomm has paid plenty in BST AND $$. Criticizing is easy from the other end of the pool. Monster scenes and Aurora fans should be thanking him. I have seen tool modifications go on for many many years from way bigger companies then Dencomm and Atlantis. How long did it take Trumpeter to make the 1/32 Intruder almost 7 years. We had to cancel a couple hundred preorders on Megahobby because it took so long and when it did out come price was 45% higher than originally announced. So lets chill for now and be happy.
> 
> Pete


You're right. Criticizing is easy.:devil: I am an Aurora and Monster Scenes fan....and I am definitely thanking Dencomm. By ordering 2 of each kit, paying for them in advance, being quite happy about their announcement, and spreading the word to anyone who will listen.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I had given up on these being brought to us. I am sure glad I was wrong, and I am definitely chilling, and being very happy. I will be even more happy come June.:hat::hat:


----------



## wolfman66

I don't mind waiting nor does the price of the kits bother me one bit.I'm just thankful companies like Decomm,Atlantis and Moebius are around producing kits for us:thumbsup:!


----------



## ChrisW

Bwain no more said:


> If ANYONE has (or HAD) a relationship with good old Jerry Giammarino (Mr LAPCO himself) maybe THEY could respond on that Trevor. Or choose NOT to respond and hope EVERYONE had forgotten about THAT connection and occupy themselves by INCESSANTLY weighing in/casting aspersions on DenComm. :thumbsup:
> Tom



Touche'.


----------



## Bwain no more

ChrisW said:


> Touche'.


Every ONCE in a while I actually make a point. I guess it's like the old adage "Even a BROKEN clock is correct TWICE a day. " 
Tom


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Don't think I'll pre-order it. I'll probably miss out on the introductory savings but it'll all be good. It's not limited so there isn't a need or rush to acquire these ASAP. If you want to pre-order...Great! Do it. I'll get my copy(s), in time, no worries. :thumbsup:
When Monarch announced the closing of their company and the discontinuation and limitations of the combo kit, There was the "need" and "rush"! No pre-order but it was necessary to acquire these "collectibles" ASAP!!!!!
Will LAPCO acquire all the Monarch molds and finally activate the "return"? :drunk:

YAY!! LAPCO 2016!


----------



## scooke123




----------



## Bwain no more

I ALWAYS thought Scott and Jerry would have been a perfect team! Not so much a good cop/bad cop pair but horrible businessman/outright fraud (but WAY more interesting) sort of vibe. :freak: IIRC there WAS tooling (or maybe PROTOTYPES ?) for an Aurora Nosferatu AND an Aurora Fly on Jerry's "magic" list, along with "Little Franky" and the Talbot Mausoleum diorama kit. In fact (maybe Buc can vouch for this) Jerry had a copy of Gary Makatura's "Fly" instruction sheet that he stated was given to him as a child by his father Joe. EVEN though it had Gary's name and mid-80s copyright info on it. THAT was the "attention to detail" that made Jerry so friggin' MEMORABLE. But to be fair LAPCO came JUST as close to producing a Fly kit as Monarch did. Maybe Gary could weigh-in. What a small world, connected to both LAPCO AND Monarch! Jerry flat-out STOLE his instruction sheet art and presents it as an heirloom, then Scott hires Gary to do the boxart for HIS Fly (unless of course it was the SAME art that went with the instruction sheet).* Wow, the warm memories are just washing over me... I wonder if there are still pictures floating out in the ether of the 'net of LAPCO's table of "prototypes" at Chiller Theatre. 
Tom

*Or MAYBE it was not the Fly instruction sheet at all, but rather "The Invisible Man". Either way, it was most definitely something Gary produced then presented as ORIGINAL Aurora material. It's just a WAY better story if it was "The Fly" so I will wait for someone in-the-know to correct me. :wave:


----------



## Bwain no more

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Will LAPCO acquire all the Monarch molds and finally activate the "return"? :drunk:
> 
> YAY!! LAPCO 2016!


Since Monarch destroyed the tooling on the Jekyll and Dracula, and have NO INTEREST in selling their other tooling, it is a PERFECT project for LAPCO!!! Now they just need to recruit a shil...spokesperson to promote their non-existent wares. Any takers? Experience not required, education most likely would prove to be a hindrance, just need internet access and two fingers to type (only one really if you CHOOSE TO SHOUT ALL YOUR POSTS!!!) 
Tom


----------



## TAY666

Bwain no more said:


> *Or MAYBE it was not the Fly instruction sheet at all, but rather "The Invisible Man".


Yep, Invisible Man

Another quote from the Aurora List. This time from Al Rebroiro talking about the April 2000 Chiller

"While tending my table at the Chiller show I was presented an
INVISIBLE MAN instruction sheet. A piece of artwork offered as an
ORIGINAL LOST AURORA DOCUMENT. This was proof that there really are
lost Aurora items. This instruction sheet was given to Gerry by his
father and was guaranteed to be legit in every way except for the
Big "A" logo which was going to be changed to the LAPCO logo.
I took one look at this and recognised it for the INSTRUCTIONS
FOR THE GLOW INVISIBLE MAN FANTASY BOX issued and copyrighted by THE
HOLLAND CO. OF CANADA IN 1990. They made a few fantasy Glow boxes
including THE BRIDE....THE FLY....DRACULA's DAUGHTER and THE
INVISIBLE MAN. This charlatan is trying to pass off someone elses
fantasy Art work for ORIGINAL LOST AURORA documents. He is
perpetuating the lie with more lies. He is so uneducated in this
hobby that he thinks he can fool a seasoned AURORA collector. He may
fool the casual collector but never one who knows and studies the
hobby."

And I wish I could find those pictures you mentioned. I don't remember ever seeing them.


----------



## Bwain no more

THERE IT IS!!! Thanks Trevor! I KNEW that they had done a Fly set as well as Invisible Man, I forgot the "Holland" name, but I AM fairly certain that Gary did the art. I also remember standing shoulder to shoulder at Chiller with "Big Al" watching the SECOND "Aurora Trainwreck", LOL. The ONE photo of the LAPCO table that stands out was one that was photoshopped by my friend the late Frank Daniel. He changed LAPCO to LAFFCO and that made the rounds for awhile. IIRC it may have been on Dave YamaHawg Potter's little offshoot forum (whose name escapes me at the moment) this might have been PRE Clubhouse. 
Tom


----------



## TAY666

Yeah, pre-CH
Yama ran the modeling forum (which is where we are now), we nick-named it the Pirate Ship.

I remember some of the stuff they offered, but have none of the pics that were posted around then. I wasn't doing shows yet, and was too new to the net to think about grabbing photos for future reference.


----------



## Bwain no more

Trev; never in a MILLION years would I have guessed we would still be talking about this 15 years later, LOL.
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more

In the REALLY small world department, I JUST got off the phone with the OTHER "Cult Man" Steve Iverson who tells me he NOW has both of these up for preorder on the site, ALSO with a substantial discount so it sure looks to me like these are happening!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Any delivery updates??


----------



## Todd P.

Dennis recently posted the following photo on Facebook. Looks like the Animal Pit, at least, is being made now.


----------



## Anton Phibes

Todd P. said:


> Dennis recently posted the following photo on Facebook. Looks like the Animal Pit, at least, is being made now.


WHEEEEEEEEE!!!! I almost peed myself,lol. GIMME!!!!!


----------



## Hunch

Very nice to see these coming after all these years!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

It is May, and you know what that means...


----------



## Special Teams

Drinking lots of Mexican beer?


----------



## TAY666

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> It is May, and you know what that means...


??

They said it would be released in June, so what does May have to do with it?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

TAY666 said:


> They said it would be released in June, so what does May have to do with it?


I thought it was May originally??? Maybe I'm getting it mixed up with something else. Oh well…I'll be back in June.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Special Teams said:


> Drinking lots of Mexican beer?


_*Beside*_ that!  Actually, I was just wondering about the progress on these kits myself and wandered over here. Wasn't sure what search criteria to use to find this thread and BOOM! there it was at the top of the heap. I like these HT updates!


----------



## TAY666

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I thought it was May originally??? Maybe I'm getting it mixed up with something else. Oh well…I'll be back in June.


Only reason I remembered June was because I was hoping to grab some at WF, but I think it's gonna be too early in the month.
Fingers crossed though.


----------



## mcdougall

This is posted on their FB page 
Getting ready to ship to our local warehouse. Yes, this has taken a long time (we feel your pain), but we've wanted to uphold our promise to show you every step in the process. An undertaking such as this deserves a full account; we hope you'll agree. More updates will be coming on actual landing date.

Looking very promising.... https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/
Denis


----------



## Anton Phibes

mcdougall said:


> This is posted on their FB page
> Getting ready to ship to our local warehouse. Yes, this has taken a long time (we feel your pain), but we've wanted to uphold our promise to show you every step in the process. An undertaking such as this deserves a full account; we hope you'll agree. More updates will be coming on actual landing date.
> 
> Looking very promising.... https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/
> Denis


Thanks McDee. As sappy as this may sound to some...I am so happy I could almost cry. I am so happy these are seeing the light of day. I kept my promise and pre-ordered 2 of each. Very excited, and very happy.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Back when I had money and they were being sold as resin kits, I was fortunate enough to get a copy of each. As so many of us do, I have a big stash of unbuilt kits and unfortunately these are two of them. I did check them out thoroughly when they arrived and they really are very cool.

I intend to get these Dencomm kit releases too. They are too cool to pass up.


----------



## finaprint

Might wanna go back and check on the resin copies you have. I bought a resin BOF before Polar came out with the backward engineered styrene one and I bought two of those too. Good thing, when I went back looking at things later the resin BOF which was very well done had warped to 6 kinds of unuseable form temperature swings. Some resin is not stable past like a year at all it seems.


----------



## Anton Phibes

It's June. Has anyone heard if these are still on target for this month????


----------



## TAY666

I haven't heard anything directly, but when talking with Cult at WF he said it was looking more like July.
Not sure where he heard that from, but he's usually got great sources.


----------



## Zathros

*wouldn't surprise me..I just recently heard they were on the water..but these guys have taken so long to get these out, its amazing anyone is still interested ( including me)
*


----------



## scooke123

I'm still interested and have them on preorder at Cult's too.


----------



## TAY666

Hell, I've been waiting 40-some years for these kits.
What's another month or two?


----------



## MEGA1

Pete from Atlantis told us that they just left China, so that means we're probably looking at another six weeks or so, depending on "traffic" :wink2:

Keep an eye on our website and Facebook page, we will have updates as we hear. And of course, you can continue to preorder them on our site, we will ship upon arrival.

https://www.megahobby.com/products/preorder-the-animal-pit-1-13-dencomm.html

https://www.megahobby.com/products/preorder-the-dungeon-1-13-dencomm.html


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

MEGA1 said:


> Pete from Atlantis told us that they just left China, so that means we're probably looking at another six weeks or so...


Or possibly longer if it's coming over from China on one of these:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Anton Phibes

MEGA1 said:


> Pete from Atlantis told us that they just left China, so that means we're probably looking at another six weeks or so, depending on "traffic" :wink2:
> 
> Keep an eye on our website and Facebook page, we will have updates as we hear. And of course, you can continue to preorder them on our site, we will ship upon arrival.
> 
> https://www.megahobby.com/products/preorder-the-animal-pit-1-13-dencomm.html
> 
> https://www.megahobby.com/products/preorder-the-dungeon-1-13-dencomm.html


6 more weeks I can handle.:x0


----------



## deadmanincfan

Zathros said:


> *wouldn't surprise me..I just recently heard they were on the water..but these guys have taken so long to get these out, its amazing anyone is still interested ( including me)
> *


Aw, what's wrong, Zathros? That LAPCO debacle getting you down again, bunky?


----------



## Anton Phibes

are we still looking at the end of July for these rascals...????


----------



## ost15jr

Mega Hobby now lists them as "expected August 2015". . .


----------



## Anton Phibes

ost15jr said:


> Mega Hobby now lists them as "expected August 2015". . .



:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::frown2:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

ost15jr said:


> Mega Hobby now lists them as "expected August 2015". . .


I think you meant 2016. And then when August rolls around they'll update that to "expected October 2016", and then when October rolls around they'll update that to "expected December 2016", and then when December rolls around they'll update that to "expected spring of 2017", and so on, and so on, and so on…my point being, shouldn't we just expect this? This has always been the norm. This comes as no surprise.


----------



## djnick66

After a decade of waiting, what's a few more months


----------



## scooke123

Well if they are on the boat that means they are at least on the way.
There is no control over how long customs will hold them up. Like djnick66 said what's a few more months? If you think about it we shouldn't even be getting these kits - took a lot of effort, time and money to make them a reality. I'm grateful we are getting them!


----------



## finaprint

No control on how long those ships stay floating off the coast before they get unloaded too.


----------



## MEGA1

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I think you meant 2016. And then when August rolls around they'll update that to "expected October 2016", and then when October rolls around they'll update that to "expected December 2016", and then when December rolls around they'll update that to "expected spring of 2017", and so on, and so on, and so on…my point being, shouldn't we just expect this? This has always been the norm. This comes as no surprise.


See our earlier reply, these kits are on the water already on their way to the USA and have been for a couple weeks now. Once they're produced and on a ship, that's a definite confirmation that they will be released. The ETA is just an estimate based on our experience with shipping times -- and once a ship leaves it's never more than 8 weeks away. Usually it's closer to 4-6.


----------



## Buc

actually, really doesn't matter. B'cuz as soon as these come in, 
these same folks just move on to the next one about to appear and
start posting 'where are they?' or 'when they gonna be here' posts...

starting the next 60 page thread.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Buc said:


> actually, really doesn't matter. B'cuz as soon as these come in,
> these same folks just move on to the next one about to appear and
> start posting 'where are they?' or 'when they gonna be here' posts...
> 
> starting the next 60 page thread.


Truer words have ne'er been spoken, Buc...


----------



## Zathros

deadmanincfan said:


> Aw, what's wrong, Zathros? That LAPCO debacle getting you down again, bunky?



*lol..nahhh..just gettin way too tired of these guys draggin their butts on this release..Its gettin old and boring, so I will say no more..


Z*


----------



## MEGA1

Quick update on the Dencomm kits everyone, we've been told the ship is due in port on August 3, which means we should hopefully have them the following week. Keep an eye on our site/Facebook page, we'll announce there when it comes in -- and of course your preorders will ship out as soon as we get these in.


----------



## Zathros

MEGA1 said:


> Quick update on the Dencomm kits everyone, we've been told the ship is due in port on August 3, which means we should hopefully have them the following week. Keep an eye on our site/Facebook page, we'll announce there when it comes in -- and of course your preorders will ship out as soon as we get these in.


*Thanks, Alan. Since I have my prepaid order in with you since June I believe, I will look forward to this becoming a reality. Youv'e been more forthcoming than Dencomm. Their facebook has no posts since may or the beginning of June, and they do not answer requests for an update.

Z*


----------



## Zathros

MEGA1 said:


> See our earlier reply, these kits are on the water already on their way to the USA and have been for a couple weeks now. Once they're produced and on a ship, that's a definite confirmation that they will be released. The ETA is just an estimate based on our experience with shipping times -- and once a ship leaves it's never more than 8 weeks away. Usually it's closer to 4-6.


*Cant blame Bobby. these things have been "in production" for something like 2 years or more...with very little updates. so now since they are actually on the boat...it will finally come to fruition. :note to self: DON'T buy any old Aurora:freak: molds that are unfinished unless you know how to get them finished"*


----------



## Anton Phibes

Me when they arrive at my house (unless they are damaged by USPS of course)...


----------



## Zathros

*well??*



MEGA1 said:


> Quick update on the Dencomm kits everyone, we've been told the ship is due in port on August 3, which means we should hopefully have them the following week. Keep an eye on our site/Facebook page, we'll announce there when it comes in -- and of course your preorders will ship out as soon as we get these in.



so its 8/3/2016. Did they hit PORT yet?


----------



## Anton Phibes

Zathros said:


> so its 8/3/2016. Did they hit PORT yet?



Shhhhhhh....don't jinx it. Sooooooonnnn.......:x


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Zathros said:


> so its 8/3/2016. Did they hit PORT yet?


Last reports say: they ran into pirates (from the Caribbean) and lost half the loot (our models) to headhunters on a deserted island, the crew came down with scurvy then mutinied against the captain, who lost his leg to an alligator, then they hit the "perfect storm", and got radiated from the Fukishima fallout. It's been one thing after another, but the word has it they're still on the water…somewhere (could be anywhere). Lastweek, a bottle was found washed ashore in California that contained the message, "The bad news: We're sinking. The good news: Dencomm's models are hooked to an innertube floating somewhere in the Pacific…be on the lookout."
:laugh:
Sorry, I had to….j/k.


----------



## MEGA1

Sorry guys just saw this post's update...have been a bit busy the last couple weeks. We've been told they are in port but are being held by customs -- sounds right.

From our experience, things can clear customs as quickly as a day, or if they get taken for a full scan, can be a few weeks. The full scans don't happen very often though, so hopefully this will be released shortly and we'll be able to get these kits out to everyone ASAP!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Mega for the update


----------



## Jimmy B.

In the words of the immortal Ray Liotta as Henry Hill:
"You'll get your money Morry, you just gotta stop bustin balls"


----------



## finaprint

'In port'............................LOL

That's means they are in line with the other 500 ships out there now and 25 miles out sitting and waiting. That strike so mucked up things. I saw one article saying they were often out there over a month. 

Patience is the key to all things lads...................


----------



## Anton Phibes

I guess I am going to have to call in that marker Aquaman owes me. When the entire shipment is in my front yard, all of you will kneel before Phibes.:wink2:>


----------



## Zathros

*Alan at mega is very reputable, and reliable. What he says I believe can be counted on..Apparently, Dencomm just let go of the controls and decided not to provide any further updates since May on their facebook page...But I'm sure its a safe bet that once the kits hit the distributor and the stores,THEN we'll be hearing from him..lol...kinda late , in my opinion *


----------



## MEGA1

Zathros said:


> *Alan at mega is very reputable, and reliable. What he says I believe can be counted on..Apparently, Dencomm just let go of the controls and decided not to provide any further updates since May on their facebook page...But I'm sure its a safe bet that once the kits hit the distributor and the stores,THEN we'll be hearing from him..lol...kinda late , in my opinion *


Appreciate the kind words.

"In Port" means it's in line to be checked. Like I said, from our experience that usually doesn't take very long, but it being New York, anything can happen. Our update from yesterday was the same, it's still waiting on a customs check.

Look at the bright side -- it's better than "it's being made and should be shipped from China any day!" At least it's in the country and should be released soon. We're trying to have as much patience as you guys...trust me that we want these in our door yesterday so that we can get them all shipped! :wink2:


----------



## finaprint

Hunh, I figured the boat would hit LA (from China) and then they cross the country in other ways..............did Revell cast these in Europe?


----------



## Zathros

*Its great that Alan is keeping us informed. However it should be the manufacturer that should be keeping us informed. He dropped the ball three months ago, and not one word from him since...If it wasn't that these 2 kits will be actually completing my monster scenes collection, I seriously doubt that I would be purchasing them.Yes Yes, I know..."its no big deal...you got plenty of kits to build," etc..but its simply the point that these took years to modify the molds...Man, that's longer than it takes to actually make 4 molds from scratch.. In any case, once I get em, that will close the book for me on any further releases. based on the time frame it takes them to actually be released..with my heath issues, I may not live long enough to see their next release. :freak:*


----------



## Zathros

finaprint said:


> Hunh, I figured the boat would hit LA (from China) and then they cross the country in other ways..............did Revell cast these in Europe?



*If you are talking about these monster scenes kits they were not made in Europe. They were manufactured by ace Tool & die for Aurora in 1970 or 71. With the parental outcry on the monster scenes at that time, Aurora was ordered by Nabisco ( who just purchased Aurora)to cease production. These molds were in progress and never actually finished for mass production, and were forgotten or stored until Monogram acquired all of Auroras molds in 1977, and of course revell Monogram had them until Dencomm bought them about 2 or 3 years ago ..Apparently Dencomm purchased them from Revell Thinking that either they were finished or they were not finished, and that it would perhaps be no big deal to get them done. I guess they got a rude awakening when no mold making company in the USA would touch them, since no one works on berrillyum copper molds anymore. A company in China finally was found for them that fixed them in a one shot deal. The mold was upgraded in China, and of course the kits were shot and packaged there. *


----------



## finaprint

And my assumption as well, so why is the boat 'in port' in New York?, my question. I would have assumed much less shipping cost going to LA or elsewhere on west coast. Then truck or air across the states. When I asked about Revell I was admitting I might have missed something. 

Bring those bad boys on..............my health issues potentially saying the same thing. A complete collection though once they are here. Some have been waiting for some 30 years to be united though, I started it in '86. I'm amazed the preorders were that cheap as compared to many new kits now.


----------



## MEGA1

Generally shipments from China to the East Coast go through the Panama Canal and land at either Miami, Baltimore or New York, depending on the receiver's choice. Since Atlantis is based on Long Island their ship came into New York -- where apparently there is a backlog of ships and only a couple customs guys in the office each day trying to clear them.

Shipments can go into LA and truck/train across the country, but generally that takes longer, because the backlog in LA is even worse -- there are fewer major ports on the West Coast than the East, so they all go to LA. So the shipment went to New York because it was supposed to be quicker. Funny how irony works sometimes...

Nonetheless, everyone please have faith and don't get too angry at Atlantis over this, there really is nothing they can do once it lands in port. We deal with this issue all the time with customs, and it is really just a waiting game. They will eventually clear it, we'll get the kits out to you and then we're all probably gonna forget it even happened :wink2:


----------



## Zathros

*Good news!!--update*

*I just got off the line with Atlantis-- he just got notice that the shipment will be arriving at their facility tomorrow--It was held up at customs for 2 weeks..They are being loaded on a truck today, and again, will be to them tomorrow. So safe to assume we should all see the kits that were preordered from dealers within the next 10 days or so.


Z *


----------



## MEGA1

Zathros said:


> *I just got off the line with Atlantis-- he just got notice that the shipment will be arriving at their facility tomorrow--It was held up at customs for 2 weeks..They are being loaded on a truck today, and again, will be to them tomorrow. So safe to assume we should all see the kits that were preordered from dealers within the next 10 days or so.
> 
> 
> Z *


We got the same news yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to post this until today, so you beat me to it! Indeed, we expect to have these by the end of this week, and we will immediately ship out all of our preorders. Thank you everyone for all your patience with this fiasco!


----------



## Anton Phibes

MEGA1 said:


> We got the same news yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to post this until today, so you beat me to it! Indeed, we expect to have these by the end of this week, and we will immediately ship out all of our preorders. Thank you everyone for all your patience with this fiasco!



:woohoo::woohoo::hat:

PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Zathros

Anton Phibes said:


> :woohoo::woohoo::hat:
> 
> PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


*Then I should be first  on your list of preorders to go out, Alan! :wink2:*


----------



## Zathros

MEGA1 said:


> We got the same news yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to post this until today, so you beat me to it! Indeed, we expect to have these by the end of this week, and we will immediately ship out all of our preorders. Thank you everyone for all your patience with this fiasco!


*Then I should be first  on your list of preorders to go out, Alan! :wink2:*


----------



## Jimmy B.

Not to sound soft headed here and maybe I missed something but how did Atlantis get involved? I thought it was Dencomm(??)

Or is it one of those "This one's manufacturing it, that one's producing it, the other one's distributing it" type deals?


----------



## Anton Phibes

At this point I don't care if they were produced by transvestite smurfs in the Haunted Mansion and distributed by a hoard of rabid Balrog. Gimme!!!!!!!!!!:wink2::wink2:>


----------



## Zathros

Jimmy B. said:


> Not to sound soft headed here and maybe I missed something but how did Atlantis get involved? I thought it was Dencomm(??)
> 
> Or is it one of those "This one's manufacturing it, that one's producing it, the other one's distributing it" type deals?


*Atlantis found the Mold shop in China that would agree to work on the Monster scenes molds that no shop in the USA would touch. They actually deserve the kudos more than anyone else. The Aurora Monster Scenes molds were made of Beryllium copper back in 1971. Nowadays that is not used due to environmental concerns here with OSHA. Apparently, Dencomm just bought the molds without taking that into consideration,and had great difficulty in finding any shop here in the USA that would agree to work on them. So without Atlantis, those molds would have been worthless and probably would have had to have been scrapped. I suppose that due to their involvement, they must have made a deal with Dencomm to be the distributor. *


----------



## MEGA1

We have the Dencomm kits in our warehouse now! All of your preorders are being packed and labeled as we speak, so you should all get them within the next couple days!

If you were waiting until it came out to order one, we do still have plenty available, you can purchase it here: 

https://www.megahobby.com/products/the-animal-pit-1-13-dencomm.html
https://www.megahobby.com/products/the-dungeon-1-13-dencomm.html


----------



## datasue99

Just ordered my copy of the Animal Pit and will place an order for the Dungeon on payday.
Woo hoo!!!


Andy


----------



## Anton Phibes

MEGA1 said:


> We have the Dencomm kits in our warehouse now! All of your preorders are being packed and labeled as we speak, so you should all get them within the next couple days!
> 
> If you were waiting until it came out to order one, we do still have plenty available, you can purchase it here:
> 
> https://www.megahobby.com/products/the-animal-pit-1-13-dencomm.html
> https://www.megahobby.com/products/the-dungeon-1-13-dencomm.html


Now everyone close your doors and windows, and in the privacy of your own home: do naked Snoopy dances!!!!!:wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I got my shipping notice from MegaHobby today. Yes!!!


~ RK ~


----------



## DENCOMM

Hey folks. I took a much-needed summer break (hope you did, too). The Animal Pit and Dungeon kits are shipping through the supply channels now and many folks who have pre-ordered kits are already receiving confirmation that their orders are enroute to them now.

Thanks to all who stuck by every step of the way. Curiously, information recently posted in this thread that purports to being "in the know" about the details of this endeavor is quite wrong (I know; I was there). Perhaps someday soon I can tell the rest of the story in a second edition of the Monster Scenes book.

For now, it's time for you to enjoy these kits. If you haven't ordered yet, HobbyTalk sponsor MegaHobby.com has stock and is shipping now. 

Again, many thanks to those who supported us and continue to support us. Your faithfulness is truly appreciated.

Best,
Dennis
c/o Dencomm


----------



## mcdougall

Cool Dennis !
Just got notice from the Man to pony up as delivery is immanent.
Cheers
Denis:woohoo:


----------



## scooke123

I have 2 of each on the way!!


----------



## Anton Phibes

scooke123 said:


> I have 2 of each on the way!!


I got mine today, the boxes are wondrously large (I like it, as they deserve the presentation). I shall open one set later this evening. It's finally happened! Yay!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Zathros

*My set showed up today. Megahobby has the fastest shipping on the planet. These got off the boat on Monday,and hit the distributor on Tuesday,got to Megahobby on Wednesday, and they made it to me today....wow...The boxart is alot darker than I would have thought...but I ain't building the box, so its no big issue....So now that my Aurora monster scenes collection is complete...I can move on to other pursuits...like building em...Oh yes...I gotta get around to buying that Monster scenes book.*


----------



## scooke123

You will enjoy the book.


----------



## Neverendingmods

I got mine, and they ARE great! I even love the '70s style Aurora-esque colors they're molded in. Bravo! I'm planning out my dastardly customizations even now. . .

And all a' ya'z gotta get the book, too. Very entertaining and informative. I'll read it again many times!


----------



## Rondo

Very cool. I've gotten a couple of each. Now to decide how to use them...

Hopefully this will lead to a surge of reissues and even more compatible new subjects.


----------



## otto

Can we get some pics? Sprues, instructions and box?


----------



## Rondo

Otto, I think the Monster Scenes Facebook page has a lot of pics and interesting details:

https://www.facebook.com/Monster-Scenes-113272545362641/

The boxes are about 7 inches square, so bigger than anything else we've seen. It makes a nice canvas for the artwork. I've opened one of each and the box is pretty full. Seems like a good value at under $30. It is a bit troubling that some of the previous MS figures are now scarce and pricey.


----------



## otto

Thanks Rondo!


----------



## TAY666

Rondo said:


> The boxes are about 7 inches square, so bigger than anything else we've seen.


Not really.
The boxes are about the same size as the Monarch gift set.


----------



## Rondo

LOL. I should have said anything* I've* seen yet.

My Monarch gift set is still in the mail, so I haven't seen it yet. :grin2: It is moving quickly though. Very quick service.

The box art was a real selling point for me, so it's nice that it is a good sized box.


----------



## TAY666

I looked again last night.
The gift set is just a bit narrower, but longer than the new kits.


----------



## rkoenn

I got my two kits from Cult yesterday, the Dungeon and the Animal pit. I guess they are Atlantis kits and the boxes are fairly large. So two more kits in the stash for the time being.


----------



## djnick66

I was surprised none were for sale at the IPMS Orlando show this last weekend.


----------

